# HELP! 14" Tigrinus Catfish not eating/broken whisker



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

Hopefully someone can help me out with this problem, so last Saturday I noticed that my tigrinus had a broken/bent whisker on one side, I didn't think to much of it. I normally feed about 8 pellets of the Hikari sinking type pellets to it and it usually eats them very fast witih no problem, even out of my tongs! On Saturday however it only ate 3 pellets, since then it has not eating since. The broken/bent whisker has not healed yet (don't know if it will) and now there is some red coming out of the right side fin. Yesterday when the tank light was on during the day, I came home from work and it was swimming up and down the tank quite virgousley, normally its not active at all when the light is turned on in the day time. It normally just sits still in the tank. So i found that very unusual. So now its Wednesday and it is still not eating, my water is usually very good, I did a PWC on sunday and added a bit of salt as well.

The Tigirnus is in my 120 gal tank with an non-aggressive 12 inch RTG aro, marble stingray, five 7 inch loaches and some 5 inch ITs, I don't think any other fish attacked it or anything as the tigrinus is quite large. Maybe it might have bumped itself into the filter if it snapped all of a sudden but I don't know.

I bought this originally off Charles 6 months ago and its been doing great until now. I'm scared its gonna stop eating, I also read that sometimes these tigrinus just stop eating and eventually die.....Hopefully someone can give me some suggestions and hopefully that will not be the case, cause I really enjoy and love this Tigrinus! Any suggestions?

I might buy some LBW today and try feeding it that.

Here's a picture to show you guys.
Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

When fish stops eating, sometimes it means the water quality has dropped. Check your water parameter. I notice my fish stop eating in my pleco tank. Water parameter is fine. But when I touch the water, it was cold. And guess what, I forgot to plug in the heater after a 50% water change the night before. So it can be anything.

If everything is good, try feeding it some live worms. That might trigger it to eat again.


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Charles, what about the red stuff coming out of the right fin in the picture, normally it's not like that...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont see any red stuff.


----------



## master_j (Apr 29, 2010)

the red is right beneath the gills, there's a small red mark....


----------



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

How's the tig doing?


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

that is a small tank for those guys


----------

